# Tannin and Malic Acid in Supermarket Cider



## Deep End (13/6/13)

For the benefit of my cider and others who go walk down the cider path. Does anyone on here have any experience in the use of tannins and malic acid or any other "tweakers" in supermarket cider; bottle juice batches?
I've just put down another 46L of cider, which is plopping away quite happily as I type. Whilst out at the home brew shop I bought some Malic Acid and Citric Acid, the citric was a mistaken purchase, I always lose my train of thought when I'm in the LHBS, all the pretty cans and thingyamee bobs!! Well I assume it was a mistaken purchase, I dont think citric acid has any place in my cider, but I'm welcome to be told otherwise.
I meant to purchase tannin. As I was going to experiment with it in my Brigalow/2L Juice bottle ciders to see if I could impart some depth upon them. I'm not unhappy with the product I make, in fact I love the stuff. But there's always room for improvement. As a recent tasting of a small batch I made from my own juice proved. 
So to cut a long story short I'm looking for tips, amounts, when, what, why etc in the use of these additives and what positive or negative effects they could have on my bargain basement ciders!
Cheers


----------



## manticle (13/6/13)

I have used both tannic and malic in store bought juiced based cider.
1st time was at the end of ferment and I pulled a glass from the fermenter and added small amounts till I was happy with the balance then multiplied and added to the whole batch.
Added good complexity.
Next time I added similar amounts to the beginning and I believe this is a more integtated way of doing it and my preferred method.

Roughly 5-10g of each to 25 litre sized batch but tha acidity of the juice and your palate will also play a part.

Never tried citric.


----------



## Airgead (14/6/13)

Main trick is to pull a sample of known volume and start dosing that till its right.

Start low and add tiny amounts. Stop short of where you think it needs to be because it may intensify over time and its always easy to add a little more later if its still a little low. Its really hard to take some out if you add too much.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Deep End (15/6/13)

Would a cup of hellishly strong black tea be an acceptable method of introducing tannins to cider? Anybody tried this? The Mead recipe I'm currently brewing called for a cup of tea made with 4 tea bags to be added to it, for the tannin content I can only assume. So I figure it might be worth a go in the cider??


----------



## bum (15/6/13)

Discussed in the comments following Airgead's awesome cider-guider.

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/72201-how-to-get-started-in-cider-the-definitiveish-guide-to-beginner39/


----------



## Deep End (15/6/13)

Thanks Bum, I'll have a read


----------



## Deep End (15/6/13)

Cheers Bum, had a read, and thought as much. I spose I only posted the question for conversation purposes really, bit quiet on the non beer side of things of late. And not much else takes my fancy of late, although Brew Food is a good read too. Anyway, I'll sit here and try and think of something cidery to say apart from I just brewed this and bought that etc etc....I should get a hobby.......


----------



## Airgead (15/6/13)

Yep. Tea works. It can be hard to judge the amount though so if you can get hold of grape tannin that is a more controlled way of doing it.

A lot of old recipes use tea because that’s all they had back then.

General guide - string tea. Add a little. taste. Add more. Rinse. repeat.

Stop just short of where you think it needs to be. It may get stronger with age. Or it may not. Its easier to add a touch more later than it is to try to remove it if you add too much.

Oh yeah... and use the blandest tasting tea you can find. You want the tannins but not the tea taste. Earl grey - not a good idea.

Cheers
Dave

Edities because I spell even worse after 2 beers and a bottle of rad.


----------



## manticle (15/6/13)

I want a glass of rad


----------



## manticle (15/6/13)

**** it I want a whole keg of rad.


----------



## bum (15/6/13)

Airgead said:


> and a bottle of rad.


But it's so gnarly that I bet you can't stop at just one, dude.

Would stewing the tea be a help or a hindrance, do you think? I get a tonne of tannins from stewed tea but the tea flavour is, obviously, more forward too.


----------



## manticle (15/6/13)

Tannic acid pouch is about 50c from grain and grape (well maybe more but cheap as chips, no tea or bergamot in sight)


----------



## Airgead (16/6/13)

manticle said:


> **** it I want a whole keg of rad.


Yeah... tonight I have to choose between a bottle of awesome or a bottle of wicked.

Frickin drunk fingers.


----------

